# The Real Miss America



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

This 19 year old ex-cheerleader (now an Air Force Security Forces Sniper) was watching a road that led to a NATO military base when she observed a man digging by the road. She engaged the target (i.e., she shot him). It turned out he was a bomb maker for the Taliban, and he was burying an IED that was to be detonated when a US patrol walked by 30 minutes later. It would have certainly killed and wounded several soldiers.
The interesting fact of this story is the shot was measured at 725 yards. She shot him as he was bent over burying the bomb. The shot went through his butt and into the bomb which detonated; he was blown to pieces.
The Air Force made a motivational poster of her:










(Folks, that's a shot 25 yards longer than seven football fields!)
And the last thing that came out of his mouth was...
&#8230; his *ss!
If You Can Not Stand Behind Our Troops,
Please, Feel Free To Stand In Front Of Them!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

yeah i heard about this on the news a couple months ago. very cool!!!


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh geez, I don't think I laughed like that in a while! That's a shot that every hunter and sniper dreams of.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

How did she do that when women are not allowed in a combat role in either the USMC or the US Army? I guess snipers are not considered combatants huh?


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

JFlowersLA said:


> Oh geez, I don't think I laughed like that in a while! That's a shot that every hunter and sniper dreams of.


Actually that is not very far for a good sniper. A Canadian sniper in Afghanistan shot someone at 2430 meters for a new "record" a few years back. Heck I have shot ground squirrels at 450 yards and they are a bit smaller than a human target. lol


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Who says a woman cant be a sniper LOL. She is definitely Miss America all the way


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

SnoopsMomma said:


> Who says a woman cant be a sniper LOL. She is definitely Miss America all the way


Did you read what I said earlier? Women are not allowed as ground soldiers in a combat role in the USMC or the US Army.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

I read that I was just saying not being argumentative.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

SnoopsMomma said:


> I read that I was just saying not being argumentative.


That's cool. I was just telling you how the military works as many people don't know that.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

you are right there im no expert in military, still think its cool that she saved lives by taken him out


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> Actually that is not very far for a good sniper. A Canadian sniper in Afghanistan shot someone at 2430 meters for a new "record" a few years back. Heck I have shot ground squirrels at 450 yards and they are a bit smaller than a human target. lol


Well for a good sniper with the correct rifle. She's holding an M24 which has an accuracy of about 800 yards. Taking a shot like that is a dream because most security snipers not toting around .50 cal only take shots within 500 yards.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey Mike she is in the Air Force, not the Army or Marines that is how she was able to make that shot.


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> How did she do that when women are not allowed in a combat role in either the USMC or the US Army? I guess snipers are not considered combatants huh?


(now an Air Force Security Forces Sniper) PMD did you even read it?

This was just sent to me in my email it might be old but I thought I'd post it, not to start no S**t :hammer:


----------



## Aidan (Nov 3, 2009)

sorry to burst anyones bubble but........

19 year old former cheer leader killed a Taliban operative who was planting a bomb from 725 yards-Fiction!


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Aidan said:


> sorry to burst anyones bubble but........
> 
> 19 year old former cheer leader killed a Taliban operative who was planting a bomb from 725 yards-Fiction!


Wow so much for true news stories huh.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

hater... u know who im talkin about... =P jk haha


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Marty said:


> (now an Air Force Security Forces Sniper) PMD did you even read it?
> 
> This was just sent to me in my email it might be old but I thought I'd post it, not to start no S**t :hammer:


I will have to look into it but I think that includes all the services.

No mention is made on snopes of whether she made any kill with the rifle though.

http://www.snopes.com/photos/military/cheerleader.asp


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

This was an email I received nothing more nothing less 

If it's fake sorry I even posted it


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

No worries Marty we all get duped from time to time.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

dude i got a good laugh and a good fealing about it any way so. good post!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Either way, she's still a soldier and a hero.


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Marty said:


> This was an email I received nothing more nothing less
> 
> If it's fake sorry I even posted it


It's all good Marty. Every time I get one of those I look them up because 9 times out of 10 they are fiction. Remember the "Mr. Rogers was a sniper in Vietnam" one that was going around? :rofl:

What set me off to this one being BS was when they said she was an Air Force sniper. The Air Force does not have snipers. The Marines, Army and Navy SEALs do. The Air Force does have PJ's (Para-Jumpers) who are highly trained but they are not snipers either.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Proud Marine Dad said:


> What set me off to this one being BS was when they said she was an Air Force sniper. The Air Force does not have snipers. The Marines, Army and Navy SEALs do. The Air Force does have PJ's (Para-Jumpers) who are highly trained but they are not snipers either.


The USAF Security Forces do in fact have snipers.


----------

